# DA's Chicken Soup/Stew



## CatPat (Aug 25, 2013)

Chicken Soup/Stew:

Ingredients: 4 chicken thighs with the skins
                 6 cans chicken broth with the low sodium
                 4 large baking potatoes cut into slices of about 6mm skins on
                 1 cup of chopped celery
                 2 cups frozen peas
                 4 large carrots peeled and cut into about 1 inch pieces
                 Minced garlic to taste
                 Italian seasonings to taste
                 Cracked black pepper to taste
                 Paprika and onion powder to taste or chopped red onion to taste

In large stew pot, put in 4 chicken thighs with skins on. Cover just over the thighs with the broth. Heat on medium high heat until meats separates freely from bones. Remove bones scraping meat off. Pull meat out with slotted spoon and cut up along with skins. Return the meat to the broth. Add other ingredients, add more broth to cover and cook on medium heat until potatoes are still firm and carrots are still firm. Do not overcook because the vegetables will be soggy.

You can substitute the potatoes for rice or noodles. This usually makes the six servings as it is very thick.

DA serves this with the nice garden salad of lettuce, baby spinach, chopped fresh tomatoes, pieces of bacon, sliver radishes, red onion, croutons and a dressing.

I hope you will enjoy it.
~Cat


----------

